
Best Insights on Finding a Technical CoFounder - utkarshs12
http://www.searchtrack.co/viewproject/330/finding-a-technical-co-founder
======
utkarshs12
Since this seems like a question that many founders go through while building
their business, I compiled a list of best links (that i could find) for
understanding the aspects of finding a technical cofounder.

Hope it helps the community! Do share any other interesting links that you
feel might be added to the list.

